# Double sided / number plate tape



## zedf (Oct 1, 2010)

I recently got myself some pressed metal number plates.

I don't really want to screw these on but want to stick them on with some double sided tape.

I tried it with some normal double sided tape but it kept coming off and the plate fell off over night.

So can someone recommend me some good tape which will hold the plates on without me having to worry about them falling off.

I have heard of rhino double sided tape but i don't know if its any good.

Thanx


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I always used sealant. The stuff you use to seal baths, sinks etc. 

On plastic plates if anyone tries to take them off it shreds. On metal the plates they bend so much an gain they are unusable.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

3M heavy duty double sided tape, or get the number plate sticky pads from your local car accessory store. I used the latter earlier today to fit my new number plates to my car.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

This is what you want :thumb:...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Dou...plies_Paint&hash=item2a1361ce11#ht_2121wt_922

Comes in different sizes as well.


----------



## GSiMrG (Feb 14, 2012)

3m stuff is awesome!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

3m is definaty the best stuff you can get


----------



## zedf (Oct 1, 2010)

Where would be the cheapest place to get the 3M tape from?

Also what's the best way to prepare the surfaces so i get a good bond?

Thanx


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

IPA Wipe down on both surfaces is what i would do.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Maplin...stick with it. (IPA)


John, this job is on my list as well.


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sellotape outdoor sticky fixers.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Could always buy a roll of double sided cushioned tape. Cut lengths required. Even layer to fit to curves. I never had a prob with it.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Forget tape, sticky pads etc, get some plate surrounds. :thumb: depending on your car you can even get them branded to match.

Have a look on eBay you will find loads, bought mine from off there.



















Chris.


----------



## LRBK (Jul 23, 2012)

No More Nails tape is great stuff. Be careful how much you use though, you might have trouble getting the plate off if you ever need to!!!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> This is what you want :thumb:...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Dou...plies_Paint&hash=item2a1361ce11#ht_2121wt_922
> 
> Comes in different sizes as well.


This is also the tape I bought,and have to say I am impressed with it,it takes to nearly anything,as long as the surface has been properly cleaned,I've also used it on numerous number plates and not one of them has fell off..................yet :lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought the double sided automotive foam tape from Maplins and its been holding my front plate on for well over a year with no signs of it ever coming off !


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Have you had any thoughts about surrounds?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I bought some double-sided numberplate tape from Halfords ages ago. That held them on fine - it wasn't going anywhere. Can't remember the brand but it was green.

A better bet if you have metal plates is to get a number plate holder like everyone else with metal plates these days.


----------



## CHR15B (Apr 8, 2007)

I also use the No More Nails tape (Red) and have never had a problem with my plate coming away or falling off.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Ratchet said:


> Forget tape, sticky pads etc, get some plate surrounds. :thumb: depending on your car you can even get them branded to match.
> Have a look on eBay you will find loads, bought mine from off there.
> Chris.


Makes your plates Sooo much easier to steal. Just unclip and away. Don't even need a screwdriver. Cloner's dream.

Tape the plate securely if you use a frame. Otherwise Mr Plod may be putting you in the Frame for something you didn't even know happened. 
Also remember that if you cannot remove your plate at all, you devalue your car by the replacement panel cost. Plates fade. Owners change and prefer different styles, some prefer cherished plates. Rib


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

ribvanrey said:


> Makes your plates Sooo much easier to steal. Just unclip and away. Don't even need a screwdriver. Cloner's dream.
> 
> Tape the plate securely if you use a frame. Otherwise Mr Plod may be putting you in the Frame for something you didn't even know happened.
> Also remember that if you cannot remove your plate at all, you devalue your car by the replacement panel cost. Plates fade. Owners change and prefer different styles, some prefer cherished plates. Rib


Eh, that old chestnut?
Anyone who wouldn't put a numberplate holder on a car because "plates might be stolen" should probably park their car in a locked garage and walk everywhere.

Cloners can make numberplates for next to nothing at home or get them on the interwebnet if they so desire. If someone wanted to clone your car they will.

Plate holders are the best thing I think, you can screw them in, hide the screws away, looks tidy and doesn't leave any annoying sticky stuff on the bumper :thumb:


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Eh, that old chestnut?
> Anyone who wouldn't put a numberplate holder on a car because "plates might be stolen" should probably park their car in a locked garage and walk everywhere.
> 
> Cloners can make numberplates for next to nothing at home or get them on the interwebnet if they so desire. If someone wanted to clone your car they will.
> ...


Excuse me? Did you read my post?

If before posting you thought more you would see that I never said dont use plate holders or surrounds which ever you prefer.

I said, dont stick or glue holders to the car. I clearly use plate holders as can be seen in my Profile. There is nothing wrong with using them if they are screwed to the car. I simply adviced that and the use of tape to fix the plate securely to the holder.


----------

